# iBook G4 (très) lent à démarrer



## flippy (4 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour. J'ai ressorti un iBook G4 que j'avais acheté d'occaz à un particulier [il était alors encore en Panther]. Comme je voulais le nettoyer à fond, j'ai initialisé le DD et réinstallé un Tiger standard [le DVD noir], puis mise à jour en 10.4.11. Depuis il met 10 mn à un quart d'heure pour m'afficher son finder, ce qui est beaucoup trop long, même pour ce type de machine. Aussi je me demandais si le fait de n'avoir pas initialisé le DD avec le DVD d'origine de cet iBook [qui je n'ai jamais eu avec l'achat de la machine, cela dit au passage] pour *seulement après mettre* à jour avec mon DVD Tiger, n'est pas la conséquence de cette [horrible] lenteur au démarrage  Avez-vous un avis à ce sujet ?


----------



## drs (4 Octobre 2011)

j'ai fait comme toi. Certes il est un peu lent à charger, mais je dirais dans les 3 à 5 minutes grand maximum pour tout charger.
C'est un ibook G4 1Ghz avec 640Mo de RAM.


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Octobre 2011)

il reste combien de place sur le disque dur? la ram est-elle employée à son max?


----------



## flippy (5 Octobre 2011)

C'est un iBook à 1,2 GHz avec 512 de RAM et un DD de 80 dont 43 sont encore dispo. Aucune appli ou autre ne sont lancés au démarrage. C'est vraiment une config de base. La barre de progressioin du finder est également très lente. Quant à l'affichage complet du finder lui-même, faut encore attendre 2 mn . Euh... pour la RAM à son maxi ?! Ça se règle quelque part ça ? :rose: [je ne parle pas d'upgrader avec des barrettes ]


----------



## Invité (5 Octobre 2011)

Ma config presqu'indentique (iBookG4@1,2GHz, 1,256Go de Ram, DD 60Go, Léopard) met moins de 2 mn pour démarrer et tout charger.
Certes 1,2Go de Ram au lieu de 512, ça change mais avec Léo c'est limite.
Donc 10mn pour le boot avec Tiger c'est vraiment pas normal du tout !

Déjà, essayer le safe boot (touche maj non bloquées dès le "boing" et pendant un certain temps)
Que donne le boot suivant ?
sinon :
Sélectionner le DD dans le TdB démarrage des prefs système
et :
zapper la pram
et encore :
réappliquer la MaJ combo 10.4.11


----------



## iMacounet (5 Octobre 2011)

J'avais un iBook G4 1,33Ghz/1Go/1Gb/12"/10.5

Et il mettait environ 2 minutes à démarrer ... Presque aussi rapidement qu'un MacBook CoreDuo!


----------



## daffyb (5 Octobre 2011)

le disque dur est peut-être en train de lâcher&#8230;


----------



## flippy (6 Octobre 2011)

Ayant suivi les instructions de Invité, je remarque que depuis que j'ai zappé la pram, il démarre *un peu moins lentement*  . Mais ça reste laborieux. J'y perds mon latin ! Quant à un DD en train de lâcher, ça me semble peu probable (quoique), cet iBook a très peu tourné finalement...


----------



## Invité (6 Octobre 2011)

T'as fait aussi le safe boot, la MaJ combo, la sélection du volume de boot ?


----------



## flippy (6 Octobre 2011)

J'ai refait la MàJ Combo en 10.4.11. Pour le safe boot [opération que je n'avais jamis effectuée jusqu'à présent], j'ai appuyé (et maintenu enfoncé) shift dès le premier arpège : le démarrage a continué son petit bonhomme de chemin comme si de rien n'était [avec la même lenteur]... Là, je n'ai peut-être pas fait exactement la bonne manip :casse:


----------



## Invité (6 Octobre 2011)

flippy a dit:


> J'ai refait la MàJ Combo en 10.4.11. Pour le safe boot [opération que je n'avais jamis effectuée jusqu'à présent], j'ai appuyé (et maintenu enfoncé) shift dès le premier arpège : le démarrage a continué son petit bonhomme de chemin comme si de rien n'était [avec la même lenteur]... Là, je n'ai peut-être pas fait exactement la bonne manip :casse:



Le démarrage est beaucoup plus long en safe boot et ensuite on arrive sur le choix des comptes et on voit "extensions désactivées"
Ca résout souvent des soucis, ré-essaie


----------



## flippy (7 Octobre 2011)

Viens de réessayer le safe boot. Plusieurs fois, avec shift enfoncé *avant* l'arpège, *pendant*, juste *après*. Même résultat que plus haut. Pas de texte "extensions" visible, toujours désespérément lent à afficher le finder. Une fois l'iBook a bloqué indéfiniment sur le fond gris avec la pomme (ne va même pas jusqu'à la barre de progression), ai été obligé de faire un shutdown avec le bouton  :sick:


----------



## Fraaldr45 (7 Octobre 2011)

salut à tous,
J'avais résolut ce problèmes en lancent tous les scripts de maintenances avec Onyx.
As-tu déjà essayé?
Ou mauvaise source de démarrage, a vérifier dans les préférences systèmes.


----------



## Invité (7 Octobre 2011)

Hum
Je me demande si le canard n'a pas raison !

T'as pas un disque dur externe Firewire pour booter dessus et voir si c'est pareil ?


----------



## flippy (10 Octobre 2011)

Non, les prefs de démarrage sont bien sur le DD interne. Autrement bonne idée, je vais essayer avec un FW... Petite remarque : quand je démarrais avec le DVD d'instal du Mac Mini, le temps était un peu moins long (c'est peut-être une indication ?)...


----------



## Invité (10 Octobre 2011)

Ah ?
Si tu démarre plus vite sur un Dvd que sur un disque dur interne, on peut effectivement penser qu'il y a un soucis.
Soit avec le disque, soit avec le système installé sur le disque


----------



## flippy (10 Octobre 2011)

Je vais voir à partir d'un volume externe bootable. Donc si ça démarre _normalment_, ce serait un DD interne qui commence à fatiguer _ou_ un OS mal installé en définitive ?


----------



## Invité (11 Octobre 2011)

A priori oui.
On attend le test


----------



## xavierdu77 (13 Octobre 2011)

bonjour, si tu a encore le cd d'install de mac os x reinstalle en foramatant avant le hdd en mac os x étendu si sa met toujours autant de temp eseye d'optimiser les performance avec onyx et si sa continue change de disque dure parceque moi j'ai un ibook g4 800mhz et 384 mo de ram sur mac os x 10.4.11 j'ai pas changer le hdd et apres avoire utiliser onyx au chargement de os x la barre de chargement est tres rapide et ne se "bloque" pas mon ibook demarre un peut pres en 15 segonde entre appuyer sur le boutton dalim et finder lancer alors sa m'étonne franchement que le tien mette autant de temp :/ a mon avi c le hdd mais test en reformatant en os x étendu et en reinstallant 10.4


----------



## Vicken (16 Octobre 2011)

La lenteur peut provenir de la vieillesse du disque dur, ce qui est très souvent le cas. En se détériorant avec le temps, il est plus lent pour aller chercher les informations. Donc un peu plus de ram pourquoi pas mais surtout un disque dur neuf et l'ordinateur connaît une nouvelle jeunesse


----------



## flippy (19 Octobre 2011)

Autrement je viens d'installer Onyx 1.8.6 pour Tiger. Au niveau vérifications, j'ai ces deux messages : état SMART -> "Erreur détectée durant la vérification de l'état SMART de ce disque" et Structure du volume -> "Le volume de démarrage semble être en bon état". Que conclure de ces infos quant à la lenteur du démarrage ? :mouais:


----------



## Invité (19 Octobre 2011)

Et ben c'est daffyb qui avait raison.
Quand il y a des erreurs détectées sur l'état Smart d'un disque c'est qu'il est en train de lâcher.
reste plus qu'à trouver un disque 2,5" en IDE et le changer.
Pour les tutos le mieux c'est iFixit si tu n'as pas le manuel. Si tu préfère le manuel, tu peux m'envoyer un MP.


----------



## flippy (19 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour le diagnostique  . J'ai plus qu'à me faire une raison et prier Saint Steve que ça arrive le plus tard possible [avant effectivement de changer de DD]. Cela dit, je trouve quand même curieux qu'un DD puisse lâcher alors qu'il ne fonctionnait grosso modo que moins d'une fois par mois


----------



## Invité (19 Octobre 2011)

Oué, mais juste avant de mourir il était vivant


----------

